# Italy EMS



## Phillyrube (Apr 18, 2020)

Thought I'd post some shots from Florence, Italy.   EMS in Italy is mostly volunteer, with a couple core paid EMTs.   No ALS on the box by it self.   ALS is provided by a doc and CCRN or paramedic equivalent arriving in a chase car.   Photos taken outside the church of Santa Maria del Fiore, the main cathedral.  There is an EMS station there, no garage.  The rigs are Sprinter or Fiat based. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







All ambulances have self loaders, not as complicated as the Stryker.   The german and English rigs ahve a ramp that folds up into the back, covering part of the rear door.  Didnt see anything like that in Italy.











Outside has sliding doors on both side. Left side has a slider that hides the backboard and c collars, splints.





Our friend in Rome is a  Colonnello dell'esercito, or Army colonel.  He is a volunteer with Cross Rosa Italiana, a rescue squad in Rome.   We met him when he was an exchange officer in Norfolk with Nato, and he joined a local rescue squad.  Back in Rome again, he is running rescue. http://www.criroma5.it/cm5rm/


----------



## E tank (Apr 18, 2020)

Noting ISO O2 cylinder color is white...never thought about that...no corresponding white cylinder in US system, but wall source would be a little disorienting at first, being that a white hose coupling  collar means suction here...


----------

